# Tank solo XL - Can it be a daily wearer??



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

I stopped by a local AD this afternoon to see the Tank Solo XL. I liked it, a lot. It fit my 8 inch wrist well, though I'd prefer it on a bracelet (they only had one on a leather strap). My wife said it's too formal or dressy for me since I never dress up. I'm not so sure I agree. What do you all think - can the Tank Solo be worn daily, for all occasions? Or will it seem out of place in less than formal settings? If I get it, I'm wearing 24/7. A huge appeal to me is the 8 year warranty.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes and yes.


----------



## andrey_ (May 26, 2011)

In my opinion Tank XL goes well with both formal and casual dressing.










Especially if it's paired with one of the more casual OEM straps.










That said, I would definitely not wear it with sport dressing (like running shoes etc).


----------



## Pun (Sep 2, 2015)

I wear my Tank Solo with everything including running gear. Who says while running you can't wear a gentleman's watch? A gentleman is a gentleman in all situations and Cartier Tank is a gentleman's watch!!


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

andrey_ said:


> In my opinion Tank XL goes well with both formal and casual dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andrey - what size is your wrist? thank you.


----------



## jerseywatchman (May 31, 2006)

Pun said:


> I wear my Tank Solo with everything including running gear. Who says while running you can't wear a gentleman's watch? A gentleman is a gentleman in all situations and Cartier Tank is a gentleman's watch!!


Good to know, because I run a lot. Thank you.


----------



## andrey_ (May 26, 2011)

jerseywatchman said:


> Andrey - what size is your wrist? thank you.


It's 17 cm..


----------



## lgbalfa (May 24, 2008)

In my opinion, with the bracelet it is a very dressy watch and not an every day watch.

I plan on getting one eventually.


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

I wear it very often. Business or casual. You can pull it off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phamou (Jul 17, 2016)

NobruX said:


> I wear it very often. Business or casual. You can pull it off.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whats your wrist size?


----------



## NobruX (Oct 5, 2020)

17 cm (6.7)










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jjuvz (Feb 27, 2020)

Personally I think is more of a formal watch but some guys rock it everywhere


----------



## local_time (May 5, 2019)

andrey_ said:


> In my opinion Tank XL goes well with both formal and casual dressing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow it really does work as a casual wear!


----------



## bunnswatch (Mar 20, 2016)

I sold my stank solo XL on bracelet. I plan on getting another. I wasn't crazy about the bracelet to wear to the office (altho I did). I think looks great formal and casual tho - bracelet is blingy/sporty with jeans and a t shirt and is elegant/fancy for a formal setting. Pretty versatile - just not for the office for some reason. 

I always wanted to get a leather strap. Because it has a nice dash of blue - it could be pretty casual every day on a brown strap - maybe a lighter colored brownish/beigeish/khakiish color


----------



## rodammiles (Nov 8, 2020)

I really like this tank version. Steel is the way forwards


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

Pun said:


> I wear my Tank Solo with everything including running gear. Who says while running you can't wear a gentleman's watch? A gentleman is a gentleman in all situations and Cartier Tank is a gentleman's watch!!


I feel that the best pairing of a watch is the watch and the person wearing it. IMO the character of the person wearing the watch is what truely compleates the watch as the perfect accessory. For myself a flannel shirt unbuttoned with a colored t-shirt and a Tank Solo would be fitting to be seen because I am the one that can make it happen, any doubt or lack of self confidence taints the formula. As with running shoes, one must extrude an air of confidence to truely make it happen. In other words "Do as you wish and do as you will". Within reason I should hope.


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

NobruX said:


> 17 cm (6.7)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pure confidence. . . . . . .


----------



## Mediocre (Oct 27, 2013)

Get the bracelet model and a couple aftermarket straps of your choice. It could go anywhere, anytime


----------

